# byte[] auf Stream schreiben



## jottes (4. Dez 2008)

Hallo...
ich habe ein byte[] object, das ich gerne als Ausgabestrom schreiben würde. Ich bekomme nur einen Writer und keinen PrintWriter. Das ganze läuft im SAP Portal, in dem ich über den response den Writer bekomme. Darin habe ich die Methode write(char[]), bzw, write(char[], int, int). Wie kriege ich die Daten über den Writer raus???

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Murray (5. Dez 2008)

Syntaktisch korrekt wäre zwar folgende Umwandlung:

```
byte[] bytes = ...
char[] chars = new String( bytes).toCharArray();
```
Aber: ein byte-Array kann man nicht so einfach als Text interpretieren, denn es handelt sich ja eben um Binärdaten.

Wenn man Binärdaten textuell behandeln muss, dann kommt man normalerweise um ein Encoding (z.B. Base-64)  nicht herum. Das muss dann natürlich auf der anderen Seite wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## _jottes_ (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo..
habe die Sache lösen können. Das Problem war das die servlet-api.jar nicht mit meinem Projekt verknüpft war und ich so keinen HttpServletRequest und daraus dann nicht den ServletOutputStream bekommen habe. Diesen kann ich einfach mein btye[] übergeben und der Rest passt dann. Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung ;-)


----------

